# T5HO vs. LED light fixture ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi 

I need to buy new light fixture for my 30 gallon planted tank as old one almost broke. I need an advice.
Should I buy old style T5HO one (similar to that I had before) or new LED one ?
I'm looking on AQUEON 68304 Optibright Plus Led Lighting System vs. 
Aquatic Life Marquis Freshwater Aquarium Light Fixture 30-Inch T5 HO with 2-Lamps and Timer. Is new LED ones are better now and how often if ever I have to change LED lights (vs. T5HO that I had to change every year).
Any help appreciated.


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

I recommend a quality LED. They are much more power efficient, will never need replacing if the unit is good quality and is free of defects, and they don't produce lots of heat. 

I have current USA satellite pro LEDs that have 6500k whites and RGBs that allow you to adjust the amount of red, green, and blue independently. This ability to change the amount of each colour has a huge effect on how your fish, plants, and decorations look. The units were a bit over $200 for the 36" size, but worth every penny.

I also have two 40 gallon tanks with nearly identical plants and scapes. One has a dual bulb T5 (the bulbs are old) and the other is a Beamswork 600 LED that I bought for $80. The LEDs are 6500k but produce a light that is too blue for my liking. It does however produce much more light and spreads that light throughout the tank much better - the plants are growing much faster in this tank, but I am also getting some algae. When the tank matures and the plants fill in I expect there will no more algae growth. I really don't like how blue the light is and would be unhappy with the unit if it was a display tank. However, I needed a light that was cheap to purchase, cheap to operate, and grows plants - this unit meets those criteria so I am pleased with my purchase.

The colour temperature of the dual bulb t5 is much warmer, but not as bright (I'll replace bulbs soon), and focused downward more than the LEDs. The plants are growing much slower, but there is no algae growth. The fish don't show as well in this tank because there are large areas at the top of the tank that are unlit. Raising the unit would solve this, but then I'll need much more light to grow the plants - I'll know soon if replacement bulbs will be enough. The fixture gets almost too hot to touch after a few hours of running. 

In summary, the two different T5 bulbs produce a warmer (yellower/redder) light that grows plants very well and makes nearly all tanks look nice, but require bulb replacements, a lot more electricity, and produce lots of heat. This is the old tried-and-true technology that you can't really go wrong with.

LEDs are much more efficient and last a very long time. If the unit can't adjust colours you'll be stuck with how your tank looks - I highly recommend avoiding the cheap eBay lights and buy something that you've seen in person so that you aren't surprised by the colour. A quality LED fixture will likely cost more upfront, but the extra $ for the one you really like is very worthwhile. After a few years of lower electrical costs and bulb replacements any LED will end up cheaper than a T5.


----------

